# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  rus politikası

## balasagunhan

500 yıldan fazla bir süredir (1492 yılından beri) diplomatik ilişki içerisinde olduğumuz, bu süre zarfında çeşitli defalar sıcak ve soğuk savaşlar yaşadığımız Rusya ile ilişkilerimizde 2007 yılında bir duraksama ve yeniden rekabet sinyalleri alınmaktadır. Aslında SSCB?nin dağılmasından sonra diğer cumhuriyetlerle beraber bağımsız olan Rusya Federasyonu ile ilişkilerimiz başlangıçta gayet sıcak bir şekilde devam ederken 1993 yılından itibaren çok sert bir rekabet havasına girmişti. O dönemde Türkiye?nin Kafkasya ve Orta Asya?daki Türk cumhuriyetlerine olan ilgisinin Rusya?da Pantürkist bir hareket olarak algılanması ve ondan da önemlisi Hazar bölgesi enerji kaynaklarının paylaşılması ve Batı pazarlarına ulaştırılması güzergahların tespitinde Türkiye ve Rusya?nın karşı karşıya gelmesini kaçınılmaz kılmıştı. Bu sebeple de doksanlı yıllar boyunca çok büyük bir rekabet yaşanmıştı. 1997 yılına gelindiğinde enerjinin iki ülke arasında rekabet yerine işbirliğine dönüşebilmesi umudu doğmuştur. Bu sebeple Rusya Başbakanı Viktor üernomirdin Türkiye?yi ziyaret etmiş ve Mavi Akım Doğalgaz Hattı anlaşması imzalanmıştır. Devam eden süreçte Bakü-Tiflis-Ceyhan Ham Petrol İletim Hattı?nın da artık Türkiye üzerinden geçeceğinin belirginleşmesi bu alanda rekabeti zaten anlamsız kılmıştı. Bununla beraber 11 Eylül süreciyle dünyadaki birçok denge de değişmeye başlamıştı ve karşılıklı rekabetin her iki ülkeye de faydadan çok zarar getirdiği ise bu süreçten önce anlaşılmaya başlamıştı.

1999 yılında iki ülke arasında imzalanan ?Teröre Karşı İşbirliği Anlaşması? Doğalgaz alanında yapılan anlaşma ile yumuşama sürecine giren ilişkilerde önemli bir dönüm noktası olmuştur. Ardından imzalanan Avrasya?da İşbirliği Eylem Planı ise artık rekabetin anlamsızlığını ve işbirliğinin gereğini atılan imzalarla teyit etmiştir. Bu Eylem Planı ile sadece karşılıklı olarak işbirliği yapılmakla kalmayacak üçüncü ülkeler de bu işbirliğine dahil edilecekti. Bu anlaşmayla iki ülke arasında rekabet konusu olan Kafkasya ve Orta Asya ülkelerinde işbirliği amaçlanmıştır. Yine bu dönemde devreye konan Komşu ve üevre ülkeler Stratejisi ile iki ülke arasındaki sorunlar ekonomik ve ticari araçların ön plana alınması ile çözüm yoluna konulmaktaydı. Zaten doksanlı yılların başında ekonomik ve ticaret siyasetin önündeydi ve hatta önünü açmaktaydı. 

2002 yılında AKP?nin iktidara gelmesiyle ?Türkiye?de İslamcılar iktidara geldi? gibi bir korkuya kapılan Kremlin?in bu korkusunun boşuna olduğu kısa sürede anlaşılınca ilişkilerde yeni bir dönemin önü de açılmış oldu. Ve elbette bu süreçte Rusya?da da iktidar değişmişti. Dış politikayı hala SSCB metotları ile götürmeye çalışan Boris Yeltsin yerine dış politikada bölge ve bölgeselciliğe önem veren Vladimir Putin iktidara gelmişti. Putin iktidarının ilk yıllarında yakın çevre daha öncelikli olduğundan Türkiye, Rus dış politikasında hak ettiği yeri alamamıştı. Ancak ilerleyen yıllarda Kremlin yönetimi Balkanlar-Karadeniz ve genel olarak ?Güney Hattı?nda? önceliği ve önemi Ankara?ya verme kararı almıştı. 2004 yılı Aralık ayında ilk defa bir Rus Devlet Başkanı olarak Putin Ankara?yı ziyaret etmişti. Ardından Ocak ayında Başbakan Erdoğan Moskova?ya gitti. Daha sonra Soçi görüşmeleri ve Samsun?da Mavi Akım Hattı?nın açılışında bir araya gelindi. İlk defa iki ülke liderleri arasında telefon hattı açıldı ve Türk Başbakanı Rus liderin en çok telefonda görüştüğü liderler arasında yer aldı. Başta Irak olmak üzere birçok bölgesel konuda iki ülke dış politikası benzer nitelik göstermeye başladı. 2003 yılında TBMM?de yapılan oylamada ABD?ye Irak vizesi verilmeyişi Moskova?da Türkiye?ye duyulan güveni daha da artırdı. Bu hadise Moskova?da Soğuk Savaş döneminden kalma ?Türkiye bölgede NATO ve ABD?nin bir uzantısıdır ve her zaman onlarla beraber hareket eder? şeklindeki önyargıyı da yıkmış oldu. Bu hadise Kremlin?in Türkiye politikasının değişmesinde önemli dönemeçlerden birisi oldu.

Türk-Rus ilişkilerindeki yakınlaşma çabalarından bir diğeri Karadeniz?de yürütülen ortak ve yakın ilişkilerdir. ABD?nin Montrö Boğazlar Anlaşmasını delerek Karadeniz?de askeri üs edinme isteğine Rusya ile beraber direnen Türkiye?nin bu çabası ikili ilişkilerdeki önemli satırbaşlarından birisi haline geldi. Bununla beraber İstanbul?da yapılan bir konferansta ise Milli Güvenlik Konseyi Genel Sekreteri Tuncer Kılıç Paşa Türkiye-Rusya-İran ittifakı önererek Rusları bile şaşırttı.

Bu süreçte Rusya için önem arzeden üeçenistan konusunda Ankara ile Moskova arasında sıkı bir diyalog sağlandı. Abdullah ücalan?ın Rusya?dan sığınma taleplerine olumsuz yanıt verilerek gönderilmesi (her ne kadar PKK?yı terör listesine almamasına ve Duma?da sözde Ermeni tasarısını kabul etmesine rağmen) iki ülkeyi daha da yakınlaştırdı. Türkiye için önem arzeden bir başka konu olan Kıbrıs konusunda BM Güvenlik Konseyi Daimi üyesi olan Rusya?nın klasik Rum yanlısı tavrını yumuşatmaya başlaması (Annan Planı?na karşı oy kullanmasına rağmen) Ankara?da bazı umutların doğmasına sebep oldu. İlk defa KKTC?li birisi Putin tarafından Başbakan Erdoğan?ın heyetinde Kremlin?de karşılandı ve doğrudan bazı görüşmeler başlatıldı. Putin?in Ankara ziyaretinde iki ülke ilişkileri ?Derinleştirilmiş Stratejik İşbirliği? olarak tanımlandı ve Stratejik Ortaklığa doğru önemli adımlar atıldığı kaydedildi. 

Bütün bu gelişmeler içerisinde Rusya için son derece önemli olan ve bizzat Başkan Putin tarafından takip edilip lobi çalışması yapılan 145 adet saldırı helikopteri projesine Erdoğan helikopteri ile katılan Rusya?nın bu ihaleden elenmesi Ruslar açısından ilk hayal kırıklığı olarak değerlendirilebilir. Ardından Mavi Akım 2 anlaşması önerisinin Ankara?da yeterince ilgi görmediği ortaya çıktı. Buna mukabil Türkiye?nin üzerinde durduğu Nobucco Hattı ile bu alanda Rusya ile rekabetin önü açıldı. Ruslar Türkiye?nin önerdiği Samsun-Ceyhan yerine Bulgar-Yunan hattı olan Burgaz-Dedeağaç?tan yana tavır takındılar. Aynı zamanda 2007 yılı içerisinde KEİ zirvesi için İstanbul?a gelen Putin Mavi Akım 2 hattı önerilerinin yeterince destek görmemesi üzerine Türkiye?yi by-pass eden ve Karadeniz?in dibinden geçerek Bulgar-Yunan hattı vasıtasıyla Avrupa?ya ulaşacak yeni bir doğalgaz hattının yapımına başlanacağını ilan etti. Bu aslında Türkiye ile Rusya arasında doksanlı yıllar boyunca süren enerji rekabetine yeniden dönüleceğinin de önemli işareti oldu.

Türkmenistan ve Kazakistan?ı ziyaret eden Putin?in ardından bu ülkeleri apar topar ziyarete çıkan Enerji Bakanı Hilmi Güler her ne kadar sadece ?dostlar bölgede görsün? mantığıyla hareket ederek kamuoyuna oynasa da Rusya?ya biz de varız mesajı olarak yansıtılmaya özen gösterildi. Ardından ?biz elimizi gizli tutuyoruz diyerek? adeta Kremlin?e meydan okundu. Kısa bir süre sonra İran ile yeni bir doğalgaz niyet anlaşması imzalandı ve Rusya?nın Orta Asya zaferine karşılık verilmeye çalışıldı. Bu anlaşmanın bir kısmı Türkmen gazını almayı içermekteydi. Basında İran anlaşması ?Rusya?ya gol? olarak değerlendirildi. Oysa Türkmen gazını İran?dan alarak kendi kalemize gol attığımız gözlerden kaçtı, kaçırıldı?

2004-2006 yılları arasında son derece başarılı bir yükselme grafiği çizen ikili ilişkiler 2007 yılında yeniden enerji temelli rekabete yönelmeye başladı. Bunun ardından Kıbrıs Rum Kesimini ziyaret eden Rus Dışişleri Bakanı Rum yanlısı açıklamalarda bulundu. Bunları takiben Yunanistan ile Rusya arasında yaklaşık 2 milyar dolarlık silah alım anlaşması yapıldığı basına yansıdı ve Yunan Başbakan Moskova?ya resmi ziyarete gitti. Soğuk Savaş döneminde dahi NATO üyesi olarak SSCB?den silah alan yegane ülke olan Yunanistan bu geleneği bozmadı ve Rusya?nın çok önem verdiği silah alan müşterileri içerisindeki yerini koruyacağı mesajını vermeye başladı.


Her ne kadar ekonomik ve ticari ilişkilerimiz rakamsal olarak iyi gitse de bu alanda bazı göstergeler ilerisi için bazı tereddütleri ortaya çıkarmaktadır. Bunlardan ilki Türkiye Odalar ve Borsalar Birliği (TOBB) ile Türkiye İhracatçılar Meclisi'nin (TİM) Moskova'da yaptırdığı ve kamuoyunda yatırımcı şirketin adı nedeniyle 'Tobtim' olarak bilinen Türk Ticaret Merkezi?nin satışa çıkarılmasıdır. 2004 yılında faaliyete geçen ve 2005 Ocak ayında Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın açılışını yaptığı Merkezin iki ülke arasındaki ticarette köprü görevi görmesi amaçlanıyordu. Bir diğer nokta da Moskova?nın parakende ticaretinde önemli bir rol oynayan Türk Migros?un Ramstore adıyla açmış olduğu mağazalar zincirinin Fransız Auchan Grubu?na satılmasıdır.

Bugün gelinen noktada Rus dış politikasında öncelik verilen ülkeler arasında yer alan Türkiye ile işbirliğinden çok rekabete doğru bir eğilimin baş gösterdiği ve Türkiye?nin 1999 yılından başlayan ve 2004-2006 yılları arasında yoğunlaşan bölgede Rusya dış politikasında sürdürdüğü başat rolün Yunanistan?a geçmek üzere olduğunu ifade etmek mümkündür. Türkiye ile Rusya arasındaki ilişkilerin tarihine de baktığımız zaman şu olgu ile karşı karşıya kalmaktayız. İki ülke ya işbirliği yapmakta ve ya rekabet etmektedir. Bölgesel coğrafik, jeopolitik ve stratejik gerekçeler bu işbirliği ve rekabet tercihini bu iki ülke karşısında bir tercih olarak koymakta ve işbirliği yapılamadığı durumda rekabetin kaçınılmaz olabileceği gerçeğini gözler önüne sermektedir. Bu sebeple 2007 yılının son aylarından başlayarak (eğer karşılıklı olarak önlem alınmazsa) Rusya ile o eski günlerdeki gibi hızlı bir rekabet sürecine girdiğimizi ve bu rekabetin giderek artan bir eğilim gösterebileceğini gözlerden uzak tutmamak gerekmektedir.

----------

